# Are hrm and cadence worth measuring?



## Kies (3 May 2014)

I am in two minds after buying the Garmin 800 with city maps and performance bundle. Never used any ant+ measuring devices before as i don't race. Cycling to me has always been about getting fit,enjoying rides,meeting people and keeping the weight down. Whilst i am loving the 800 and the mapping functionality, i am not so sure about sensors. These two devices(sensors) are sitting brand new in the box and one half of me says sell them to offset the cost of the 800, the other half says you should try hrm & cadence to "improve" your riding?
Any thoughts from those that do and do not use sensors. Did it improve your cycling? Did you try them and love the extra data? Did you try them and put them back in the box after a few weeks?


----------



## uclown2002 (3 May 2014)

I have the 800.
I use the hrm as it tells me accurately how hard I'm working. If you don't use one you'd be surprised at the difference from ride to ride. In fact I'd feel naked without a hrm!
The cadence sensor I used for a few months but didn't really offer me much. Kept having issues with unit not reading so presumably the magnet wasn't close enough to the sensor but it was a PITA. So I took it off and is in a box somewhere. Bit of a waste perhaps so I might fit it to best bike some day.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 May 2014)

I have an hrm and cadence sensor. I have never used the cadence sensor. It looks like a waste of time to me as you cycle at a cadence you feel happy with. I will sometimes use the hrm but not all the time and to be honest I don't think it changes the speed I ride at. It tells you if you are hammering it or very relaxed, but your body tells you this anyway .


----------



## Kies (3 May 2014)

Thanks for replying ..... When you say "how hard you are working" ..... How do you know you are at 70% or 90% of your ability? I have no clue about such things so apologies if asking the mundane or obvious.


----------



## TissoT (3 May 2014)

I have a 800 myself ... I have never used the cadence nor HRM 
I just ride to my strengths... I do nt normally look at the 800 unit that much as I normally riding hard and looking ahead .


----------



## ufkacbln (3 May 2014)

Yes...

You can use the heart rate as a single measure of your activity and as above how hard you are working.

In the simplest form....
You ride to work and your heat rate is X
The following day you use the heart rate so that your heart rate is now x+5

You are now working harder, using more energy and improving your fitness

Garmin also have the "Virtual Partner"







With this you set the previous day (or other date) and then race against yourself, again it simply makes you cycle faster and work harder


----------



## jazzkat (3 May 2014)

I was/still am obsessed by the data that I get from my devices. I used to log everything in a little book (I use garmin and strava now) - but in my defence I am trying to get faster for my Time trialling so I do try to 'go hard'.
I was always trying to get my cadence up, but as others have said above, at the end of a long ride you just pedal at the speed-you-pedal-at!
I've also been riding fixed for a couple of seasons and so cadence is completely irrelevant as there's no different gear to go to, so I've no sensor on my fixed bike.

Heart rate is a bit different, I use HR as a test to see how hard I'm working. It can be deceptive if you feel like you are pushing, but the HRM says something else. 
But as your question above highlights, if you don't know your peak HR and therefore the zones it's at worst irrelevant and at best just a vague idea. You could do a 'test' but the one I did myself wasn't very accurate either. After two years of watching my HR I now have a good idea of where I am, but it's not scientific - maybe I should stump up some cash for a 'proper', coach led test.


----------



## Big Nick (3 May 2014)

I don't need a hrm to tell me how hard I'm working my lungs tell me that! 

I think cadence might be useful though


----------



## Rob3rt (3 May 2014)

Yes they are worth measuring, if you know what to do with the data afterwards.


----------



## Kies (3 May 2014)

Big Nick said:


> I don't end a hrm to tell me how hard I'm working my lungs tell me that!
> 
> I think cadence might be useful though




I have always been of this thought, but having these sensors avilable to me is a conundrum i hope the CC clinic can answer.


----------



## Andy clarke (3 May 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Yes...
> 
> You can use the heart rate as a single measure of your activity and as above how hard you are working.
> 
> ...


What garmin is this on please?


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 May 2014)

I've stopped using my HRM. It's pointless unless you have tested your MaxHR, I just have the cadence sensor left on.


----------



## Andy clarke (3 May 2014)

Isn't max hr 220 - age?


----------



## gbs (3 May 2014)

Andy clarke said:


> Isn't max hr 220 - age?


Yes, approximately, for an average adult. The science is quite complicated and if you are interested I suggest some internet research


----------



## Saluki (3 May 2014)

I decided against the whole HRM and Cadence thing as I don't race or TT. I just ride, stop for a cuppa, ride some more and so hubby bought a Garmin Edge Touring and he loves it. It tells him where to go, so to speak and gives him all the data he needs. His bike computer has a cadence thingy on it anyway, not that he takes much notice. He finds a cadence that if fine for him and goes with it. He has a HRM on his Polar watch but rarely uses it, in fact he forgets most of the time.
He is so pleased with the Garmin Touring GPS that I have ordered one for myself and am collecting it tomorrow lunch time.


----------



## Soltydog (3 May 2014)

I bought a 705 just before the 800 came out  I ride for enjoyment & don't get beat up about PBs & ave speeds. When I bought mine I was feeling a little flush as I had a little back pay from work, so I opted to get the HRM & cadence sensor. To me they are nice to have, but not essential, infact I don't often wear the HRM now, but the cadence sensor is fitted to one bike, so when I ride that one I get the figures, but don't miss it when riding other bikes.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 May 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> I've stopped using my HRM. It's pointless unless you have tested your MaxHR, I just have the cadence sensor left on.



You can use HR in various ways, generally you will need to do some sort of benchmark test, but not necessarily a max HR test.



Andy clarke said:


> Isn't max hr 220 - age?



Nope.


----------



## JasonHolder (3 May 2014)

You can ride up to your max HR to find your max. If you enjoy pain as me and a lot of others do.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 May 2014)

Andy clarke said:


> What garmin is this on please?


As far as I am aware all Edge series models


----------



## Jon George (3 May 2014)

I use a Blackburn Delphi and dumped the cadence side after one ride. Whilst I haven't done a lab/gym MHR test, I'm pretty sure that, with the sprint runs I do up the minor hills of Suffolk, what that figure probably is and have adjusted my zones accordingly. May be tempted to upgrade the Blackburn to something more visual as it's got to the stage where I really need to change specs to view the thing while I'm riding.


----------



## shortone (3 May 2014)

I use the HR and cadence all the time. I like to monitor how Im riding in comparrasion to say 12 months ago on the same route. 
Having a heart issue means the HR data is important to me, and to see how my fitness is improving.
Cadence is a very useful tool when it comes to indoor training, but Im a gadget man and love my stats and tech.
For the most part during most rides I dont look at the garmin until I get home.


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 May 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> As far as I am aware all Edge series models


The 200 and the 800 Touring can't connect to ANT+ sensors.


----------



## Andy clarke (3 May 2014)

For the virtual trainer I'm asking for!?


----------



## uclown2002 (3 May 2014)

Andy clarke said:


> For the virtual trainer I'm asking for!?


http://www.gpscentral.ca/products/garmin/edgecomparisonchart.html


----------



## ufkacbln (3 May 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> The 200 and the 800 Touring can't connect to ANT+ sensors.





Andy clarke said:


> For the virtual trainer I'm asking for!?



I was referring to the virtual trainer as requested.

However as this has been raised, The Edge 800 is ANT+ compatible.....

The This is ANT website lists the Edge 800 as ANT+ compatible and lists ANT+ devices that work with it



> Make the most of every ride with Edge® 800 — the first touchscreen GPS bike computer. Providing navigation and performance monitoring, Edge 800 is ideal for touring, commuting, competitive cycling and mountain biking. It has a built-in basemap and tracks your distance, speed, location and ascent/descent._* Use it with an ANT+™ heart rate monitor¹, speed/cadence sensor¹ or compatible power meter² for a finely tuned analysis of your ride. *_You can also monitor weight data and track on Garmin Connect.


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 May 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> I was referring to the virtual trainer as requested.
> 
> However as this has been raised, The Edge 800 is ANT+ compatible.....


Apologies, I misread the original post.

The 800 can connect to ANT+, but the Touring version can't. (It's referred to as the Edge Touring in the Garmin chart posted)


----------



## RussellZero (4 May 2014)

I have been using HRM for years - first in running and now in cycling. For me, it not only shows how hard Im trying at the time, but also is a good measure of your general fitness level (resting hrm before exercise) and ability to recover following a climb, for example. I always measure against my history, not anything else. Max HRM Ive just guessed at, I see why its useful to have it, but I know roughly what it is just by looking at my data over time. You can use one of the sufferfest Rubber Glove tests to measure it.

On the cadence front, I never used to bother with this other than on the rollers, but in the last 6 months or so, Ive read, (and tried) that its generally easier on your body (knees and legs etc) and gives you better overall performance (especially uphills) to keep your cadence highish and stay on top of the gears all the time. To force myself to do this, I measure average cadence over a ride, and keep an eye on it when Im pootling along, to try and hit the figure I have in mind (usually around 90). Felt weird at first because Ive always had low cadence and just relied on muscles more, but now the shift means Im balancing muscles and aerobic strength (heart!) - seems to improve my fitness as well as get me wherever a bit quicker.

I agree if youre not trying to improve fitness or performance, you probably dont need to put on your hrm/cadence, but maybe it'll give you a warning when somethings wrong as well. (like cycling if youve got flu coming on)?


----------



## Andy clarke (4 May 2014)

Nice write up thanks


RussellZero said:


> I have been using HRM for years - first in running and now in cycling. For me, it not only shows how hard Im trying at the time, but also is a good measure of your general fitness level (resting hrm before exercise) and ability to recover following a climb, for example. I always measure against my history, not anything else. Max HRM Ive just guessed at, I see why its useful to have it, but I know roughly what it is just by looking at my data over time. You can use one of the sufferfest Rubber Glove tests to measure it.
> 
> On the cadence front, I never used to bother with this other than on the rollers, but in the last 6 months or so, Ive read, (and tried) that its generally easier on your body (knees and legs etc) and gives you better overall performance (especially uphills) to keep your cadence highish and stay on top of the gears all the time. To force myself to do this, I measure average cadence over a ride, and keep an eye on it when Im pootling along, to try and hit the figure I have in mind (usually around 90). Felt weird at first because Ive always had low cadence and just relied on muscles more, but now the shift means Im balancing muscles and aerobic strength (heart!) - seems to improve my fitness as well as get me wherever a bit quicker.
> 
> I agree if youre not trying to improve fitness or performance, you probably dont need to put on your hrm/cadence, but maybe it'll give you a warning when somethings wrong as well. (like cycling if youve got flu coming on)?


----------



## Tyke (4 May 2014)

As well as cadence the sensor also picks up rear wheel movement so if you use rollers or a turbo trainer you can set up another bike profile for that and measure the mileage done indoors as well as on the road.


----------



## Kies (5 May 2014)

Thanks to all that have replied .... My thoughts having read your views is that it's worth keeping the sensors and trying them out. The ones who mentioned there use when on a turbo trainer especially hit a note, as i lost a lot of fitness and gained weight during our wet winter. The sensors will give me something to focus on later in the year when the turbo is back out :-)


----------



## Kies (10 May 2014)

As a follow up .... I mounted the cadence sensor to my hybrid as it's become my turbo bike during this wet and windy weather. Hrm and cadence/speed have really brought the training to life .... I watched a sufferfest video at the same time and managed 40 minutes and 10 miles without getting bored.
I know nothing of max heart rates and zones, but at least now i can see any improvements in my heart rate,cadence and speed - the Garmin 800 is starting to make sense now .... LOVE IT


----------



## Crankarm (12 May 2014)

LoL, love this thread. Seems like a lot of Mamils all the gear no idea buying expensive tech stuff then saying they CBA to use it. Mad!
Of all the measurements you can make cadence is probably one of the most useful as you can use it to improve so much, stamina, power, pedalling efficiency, sprinting. If you can ride at 90 then you can ride at 95. If you can comfortably ride at 95 then you can do 100-105. If you are really fit then you can ride at 110-115. Also it shows when you should change up or down a gear as going up your cadence will drop say 10% as you go into the higher gear thus you'll need more power to get back to or near the same cadence. Also HRM is pretty important if you want to see how hard your heart is working at say a given cadence. Cadence also stops you pushing heavy gears and being inefficient knackering your knees. I have a Sigma Rox 9 which does cadence and HRM and lots of other stuff, but not GPS data. A power meter would be the other measuring device you might consider. If you are content to be a plodder then don't bother buying such a good piece of kit such as the Garmin Edge 800/810/1000 bundle with cadence and HRM or similar devices as you are wasting your money. Just get a basic cheap cycle computer with speed and distance functions.


----------



## Julia9054 (12 May 2014)

As an amateur musician, I measure my cadence by humming something at the correct bpm and turning my pedals in time. Get a metronome app and your favourite playlist!


----------



## montage (12 May 2014)

Crankarm said:


> LoL, love this thread. Seems like a lot of Mamils all the gear no idea buying expensive tech stuff then saying they CBA to use it. Mad!
> Of all the measurements you can make cadence is probably one of the most useful as you can use it to improve so much, stamina, power, pedalling efficiency, sprinting. If you can ride at 90 then you can ride at 95. If you can comfortably ride at 95 then you can do 100-105. If you are really fit then you can ride at 110-115. Also it shows when you should change up or down a gear as going up your cadence will drop say 10% as you go into the higher gear thus you'll need more power to get back to or near the same cadence. Also HRM is pretty important if you want to see how hard your heart is working at say a given cadence. Cadence also stops you pushing heavy gears and being inefficient knackering your knees. I have a Sigma Rox 9 which does cadence and HRM and lots of other stuff, but not GPS data. A power meter would be the other measuring device you might consider. If you are content to be a plodder then don't bother buying such a good piece of kit such as the Garmin Edge 800/810/1000 bundle with cadence and HRM or similar devices as you are wasting your money. Just get a basic cheap cycle computer with speed and distance functions.



Sorry but this post is crap - especially given the condescending opening line.

Crankarm, I think you should go advise Tony Martin to up his cadence, perhaps he'd win a world championship or something if he didn't grind so much.


----------



## Kies (12 May 2014)

Crankarm is our resident troll and likes to wind people up. I am happy with my purchase and don't feel it's a waste of money


----------



## montage (12 May 2014)

Kies said:


> Crankarm is our resident troll and likes to wind people up. I am happy with my purchase and don't feel it's a waste of money



Troll or just a bit simple...


----------



## montage (12 May 2014)

Glad you are enjoying the HRM.

_If_ you want to use it to structure your training (which it doesn't appear from your OP) then you can find your threshold heart rate and set your training zones accordingly. That's where the science begins to come in and play, and if you wanted more information on that then ask away and CC will help - there is also an abundance of info online.


----------



## Kies (12 May 2014)

I would like to find my threshold heart rate, as then the training zones will make more sense to me ... so yeah how do i do that?


----------



## montage (12 May 2014)

From Joe Friel - "There are many ways to find LTHR. The simplest (not the easiest by any means) is to complete a 30-minute time trial all by yourself (no training partners or races). Warm-up and then go as fast as you can for the entire 30 minutes. Treat it as if it is a race. Ten minutes after the start hit the lap button on your heart rate monitor. When you are all done look to see what your average heart rate was that last 20 minutes. This is a good estimation of LTHR, I’ve found. Please note that this is NOT a 10-minute warm-up and a 20-minute race effort. For some reason many athletes assume that’s what I’m saying. It is a 30-minute, all-out effort. We are just looking at the last 20 minutes of it."


I am a fan of the Coggan zones for heart rate - Though for intervals under 10 minutes heart rate lag causes issues, therefore perceived effort may be more accurate


----------



## Kies (12 May 2014)

this will be tonights mission on the turbo ......


----------



## Soltydog (12 May 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Cadence also stops you pushing heavy gears and being inefficient knackering your knees.
> If you are content to be a plodder then don't bother buying such a good piece of kit such as the Garmin Edge 800/810/1000 bundle with cadence and HRM or similar devices as you are wasting your money. Just get a basic cheap cycle computer with speed and distance functions.



Some people like to 'push a heavy gear' I'm a grinder rather than a spinner & I cycle at a cadence that I am comfortable with, the info from my Garmin is nice to know, but not essential for me to enjoy my cycling. I find my garmin very useful for navigation which most basic cycle computers dont seem to offer


----------



## PK99 (12 May 2014)

gbs said:


> Yes, approximately, for an average adult. The science is quite complicated and if you are interested I suggest some internet research



NOOOOOOOOO!

It may be the average over a population but is useless in relation to an individual:

i am 58, 220 - 58 = 162 max.

I see high 160's on every hilly ride and have seen 178 without maxing out.


----------



## Crankarm (12 May 2014)

Soltydog said:


> Some people like to 'push a heavy gear' I'm a grinder rather than a spinner & I cycle at a cadence that I am comfortable with, the info from my Garmin is nice to know, but not essential for me to enjoy my cycling. I find my garmin very useful for navigation which most basic cycle computers dont seem to offer



So what cadence of you typically ride at?


----------



## JoeyB (12 May 2014)

I've had a Garmin Edge 800 since I bought my bike back in November 2012, I have never taken the two sensors out of the box! I might do soon though, all this max HR stuff sounds quite interesting....


----------



## PK99 (12 May 2014)

I used to measure both cadence and hrm.

Cadence was useful for a while as it showed me i was on the low side, increasing to 80/90 made a big difference, but i find most of my riding is now with groups where speed/cadence is of little relevance.

heart rate on the other hand, remains very useful in a number of ways.

with a guesstimated maximum i can set approximate zones and sometimes work to them - especially on recovery rides
It gives a rough idea of fitness improvements. I used to struggle up box hill and ranmore with heart rate around 170 and die. Now i can cruise up at the same speed i used to at 135-140bpm and feel no stress. Ditto on fast circuits of Richmond park, my sustainable heart rate has gone up significantly
i can tell when illness is affecting me on a ride - eg i know my normal heart rate at various speeds on regular rides and when eg recovering from a chest infection a month or so ago, was 20/25bpm higher than normal, I kept the riding easy until HR was back to normal.


----------



## Soltydog (12 May 2014)

Crankarm said:


> So what cadence of you typically ride at?



My average over last 165 miles is 86. The previous 89 miles average was 67


----------



## screenman (12 May 2014)

PK99 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> It may be the average over a population but is useless in relation to an individual:
> 
> ...


I think we might share the same numbers, age included. 15 years ago my max was 192 tested, if I repeated the test now I feel it would be about 180, going by how I feel at 176 a number I have hit few times this year.


----------



## Crankarm (12 May 2014)

Soltydog said:


> My average over last 165 miles is 86. The previous 89 miles average was 67



86 isn't too shabby although 67 is a bit low. Riding at a regular cadence greatly improves stamina and power. Cadence is a bit like your rev counter. For me it is around 95 although I can ride comfortably at 100-105 if I need to get a wriggle on. I sometimes ride at 90 if I am a bit tired after a long week but mostly at around 94-95.


----------



## Kies (12 May 2014)

My cadence average on the turbo is 90 and the highest i could reach on hrm was 160 ... I am asthmatic so breathing was more important that hrm indoors. Will try this again when the asthma is better and windows open on a nice day.
Will be interesting to see my cadence in the real world

This heart rate and zones is interesting stuff!


----------



## Matthames (12 May 2014)

I use HRM and cadence on the majority of my rides. I find looking at the heart rate quite useful, especially if you want to attack a particular section of your ride. A quick glance at the HR will give you an indication if you would be able to tank it or not. Also looking at how quickly your HR recovers is a good indication of fitness, as well as that I set my pace using my heart rate, if it goes too high I know I am using too much energy, too sustain the ride for a long period of time. 

The cadence on the other hand, I mainly use when analysing the ride.


----------



## nxn2020 (14 May 2014)

I used hrm when running and knew on longer runs I could sustain 154bpm, lower and I wasn't trying, higher and I wouldn't make it! Took a while to get to know my limits etc but found it really useful. Unfortunately since I stopped running and started cycling the bloody thing has packed up but looking to get it going again as I found it really useful before. As for cadence I want one. .....I love stats!


----------



## Suffolk Cycling (8 Aug 2014)

Finding all this fascinating as I got my Garmin 510 this week and am slowly finding my way around the new stats like cadence and heart rate. My average cadence this week was 75, which I though was quite good, but I see I should probably aim higher than that.

The heart rate is really useful. I'm a little confused about the max heart rate, from which you can set your heart rate zones - I'm 47 so on the 220-47 rule it should be 173, but I hit 177 on a hill yesterday... maybe I died and I'm now in heaven :-)

Should I, based on knowing my most recent max of 177, raise my max heart rate setting to, say, 183 and allow the heart rate zones to change accordingly?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Aug 2014)

Base it off your highest until a new highest comes along.

But FWIW, if you aren't planning workouts and using the zones/garmin training feature it's all completely pointless.


----------



## PK99 (8 Aug 2014)

Suffolk Cycling said:


> Finding all this fascinating as I got my Garmin 510 this week and am slowly finding my way around the new stats like cadence and heart rate. My average cadence this week was 75, which I though was quite good, but I see I should probably aim higher than that.
> 
> The heart rate is really useful. I'm a little confused about the max heart rate, from which you can set your heart rate zones - I'm 47 so on the 220-47 rule it should be 173, but I hit 177 on a hill yesterday... maybe I died and I'm now in heaven :-)
> 
> *Should I, based on knowing my most recent max of 177, raise my max heart rate setting to, say, 183 and allow the heart rate zones to change accordingly?*



Yes!- assuming that when you hit 177 you felt you had something in reserve.

ignore the 220-age bolleaux


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Aug 2014)

Only ever set something based on evidence, you have no evidence that your MHR is 183, so don't set that as your max!


----------



## Steve Malkin (8 Aug 2014)

I agree that the age related calculations for Max HR are a waste of time.
I'm 48, so 220-age says I should have Max HR of 172, but my stats from the club 10 mile TT on Wednesday tell a different story...






I averaged 179 and maxed out at 186 going up the bridge over the motorway just before the finish line, the HR trace looks similar to this most weeks, and I'm always convinced I'm about to die as I cross the line, so I think I can safely say my Max HR is 186.

Everybody is different, and the only way you can know yours for sure is to do some sort of test similar to this, but I can tell you now, it's going to hurt.....


----------



## JoeyB (8 Aug 2014)

@Steve Malkin - assuming the screenshot above is taken from Strava, do you get that information supplied with a free account or do you have to go premium? I'm talking specifically about the Cadence and Heart Rate info...


----------



## Steve Malkin (8 Aug 2014)

It is from Strava, I do have a premium account at the moment (won't be renewing it, not worth the price IMO).
I'm sure that the HR and Cadence plots are available on the free account though.


----------



## Mark White (8 Aug 2014)

Julia9054 said:


> As an amateur musician, I measure my cadence by humming something at the correct bpm and turning my pedals in time.



I was just debating whether to post similar advice :-)

I find ACDC's Back In Black gives a nice thumping 90ish BPM, whereas Peter Gabriel's Solsbury Hill is an uplifting 100ish BPM


----------



## PaddyMcc (8 Aug 2014)

HRM zone training here http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/heart-rate-monitor-training-for-cyclists-28838/
I have yet to try it myself, does it really work?


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (8 Aug 2014)

PaddyMcc said:


> HRM zone training here http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/heart-rate-monitor-training-for-cyclists-28838/
> I have yet to try it myself, does it really work?



Very difficult for me to do that hill test for five minutes plus, there aren't any hills in Norfolk long enough! 

But that other formula for working out maximum heart rate seems interesting. Gives me a figure of 180 which is exactly what I base my training zones on! 

And as for cadence, surely only relevant if we know what gear/s you're pushing.


----------



## david k (8 Aug 2014)

Kies said:


> I am in two minds after buying the Garmin 800 with city maps and performance bundle. Never used any ant+ measuring devices before as i don't race. Cycling to me has always been about getting fit,enjoying rides,meeting people and keeping the weight down. Whilst i am loving the 800 and the mapping functionality, i am not so sure about sensors. These two devices(sensors) are sitting brand new in the box and one half of me says sell them to offset the cost of the 800, the other half says you should try hrm & cadence to "improve" your riding?
> Any thoughts from those that do and do not use sensors. Did it improve your cycling? Did you try them and love the extra data? Did you try them and put them back in the box after a few weeks?


I guess the question is more, do i want it or do i need it?
You probably dont need it but if your like me i like data and enjoy looking back over my rides, more gadgets more data, so a nice to have not a need to have


----------



## Suffolk Cycling (11 Aug 2014)

Well, I took the plunge and got me a Garmin Edge 510 - first impressions...

http://www.suffolkcycling.com/cycling/benefits-of-garmin-edge-510/


----------



## cd365 (11 Aug 2014)

JoeyB said:


> @Steve Malkin - assuming the screenshot above is taken from Strava, do you get that information supplied with a free account or do you have to go premium? I'm talking specifically about the Cadence and Heart Rate info...


I do not have a Strava premium account but I can see this info, if you click Analysis on the left hand side it displays the graph.


----------



## afl2 (12 Aug 2014)

I also have a garmin 800.
Use the hr and cadence.
Useful with the data on connect and strava.
Still not set zones or used virtual rider.
Like many, easier examples how to use it would help.


----------

